# First Duck Hunting for our Vizsla



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Although we have completed our Natural Ability upland testing with three different organizations (CKC, VHDF, and NAVHDA - earning NA Prize I with the perfect score of 112 points), this season is the VERY first hunting experience for our Vizsla boy and for his parents as well! 

The upland bird season is yet to open, so we went duck hunting. We are the first time hunters ourselves so we are all learning together. Having long weekend in Canada combining with our vacation days, we thought we were to get all the experience as soon as the season was open. It turned out we had no idea what we were doing. And wild birds are not like the pen-raised ones! And the rain just won't stop! Seriously, three days on the row and it does not look it is to stop in the near future!

First day, after walking for five hours (passing all partridges and grouses we could not hunt), we finally found a lake with ducks. I bet those ducks just laughed at us staying out there in our blaze orange. Time from time there was a single duck swimming or flying in a distance checking if we were still there. Cold and wet we went home to re-evaluate our strategies. I asked my husband if he thought our Vizsla boy was disappointed in our hunting abilities. He replied: "No, he is happy. He does not know there are better hunters out there!" 

On our second day we went to train with pen-raised quails. This was not too bad, except the rain part. Wet and cold we were back home again.

On our third day (yesterday), we were back duck hunting. This time around we were hiding better and after some waiting time (this is for the first time, I needed to explain our Vizlsa to sit quite and he, although shaking in anticipation, complied) we were FINALLY rewarded. The wounded duck hid on the other side of the lake and our Vizsla boy was sent to find it. After about long ten or so minutes of hard search (because of the heavy vegetation, I could not get through to see what was happening), he FOUND it! Cold, wet (the rain just would not stop!), but HAPPY this time around, we went home. Sorry, no pictures. We had two cameras with us, but did not take any pictures. We just ended up just enjoying our experience and bonding time together. 

Today we are staying home. The rain just would not stop and all our gear is wet. Our boy has a small wound (he punctured it during his off-leash run ten days ago and then licked to make it worse) on his leg and although it is not inflamed and is being treated with antibiotics, it gets worse after the field work and once it gets wet. So we laid a track instead in the nearby park and our boy will work on his scent tracking today (it will be interesting to see how he does during the rain.) Tomorrow is our last holiday day and we keep our fingers crossed. We are going pheasant hunting tomorrow!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I think hunt tests make it seem a lot easier than it is. Kudos to you for getting out there! One day I'll get Scout out there too. Why do the training otherwise?


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Tracking (following the old scent during the rain) was not that great. He wanted to go after the birds instead  Dehumidifier is on in the attempt to dry our wet gear. Begging for the rain to stop so we could go pheasant hunting tomorrow.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good for you on getting out there.
I love duck hunting, but don't think I'd ever consider walking 5 hours to find them. Toting guns, decoys, and shell bags, while sloshing through thick mud in waders, can turn a easy walk into what feels like a death march.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a great time in your hunting adventures. Just can't see Bailey as a duck dog. He loves to run and still the "slam into a point" thrills me to the core. Pheasant season starts in just two weeks at our club. Can't wait. Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas. 

P.S. I had never hunted until five years ago. When I go with other hunters, I tell them to "take the bird" as I "work the dog.". I'll shoot as back-up.

Bailey is 7. Hope for 5 more great years in the fields behind the boy.

Happy hunting season everyone. And if you have never gone and live or visit Northern California, drop me a line. You can shoot a pheasant with a gun or a camera.

RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a great adventure!! I love reading your tale of the Hunt that was, or was not!!
We did all our training, Loved every minute of it, but Alzheimer's has stolen my hunting days. 
Poor Fergy... He was such a good pointer/ retriever. It is truly " All about the Bird"
Keep posting so those of us who dream, can close our eyes and feel your wet rainy experience... and be their with you!!
Thank You


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

redbirddog said:


> Just can't see Bailey as a duck dog. He loves to run and still the "slam into a point" thrills me to the core.


I myself like the pointing part during the upland bird search. However, we need to train our Vizsla for a duck search if we are ever to consider taking the advanced NAVHDA and VHDF tests. Although, I think he enjoys a lot the search for ducks part, he has a learning curve ahead of him before he could start looking like one of the top UT NAVHDA dogs I have seen. The whole idea to stay quietly alone in the blind does not appeal to him at all  How do you train for that???


----------

